# ne pas (en) être à X près



## gvergara

Salut:

Je ne comprends pas l'usage du mot _près_ dans les phrases "en noir", lesquelles j'ai trouvées dans le Petit Robert. Vous pouvez m'aider ? Merci


> À (QQCH.) PRÈS, indiquant le degré de précision d'une évaluation... — (Avec l'idée que la différence en plus ou en moins est sans conséquence) _*Il n'en est pas à cent francs près*. « Moi, Legrain, *je n'en suis pas à une femme près *»_



GonzalO

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour GonzalO

Quand on dit de quelqu'un qu'il n'en est pas à cent francs près, cela signifie qu'il a des moyens suffisants pour ne pas regarder à la dépense à cent francs près (ce qui était une marge importante).

La deuxième phrase est plus difficile à expliquer, parce qu'on manque de contexte, soit c'est quelqu'un qui compte le nombre de femmes qu'il a "eues" et il en a tellement eues qu'il ne connait pas le décompte exact à une femme près, ou bien que si une femme l'a quitté, ça n'a pas d'importance parce qu'il en aura bien d'autres.

Peut-être pourrais-je dire: "GonzalO combien de questions as-tu posées dans ce forum, 1500 au moins, non ?", et tu me répondrais "Plus ou moins, ma chère Punky, je n'en suis pas à deux questions près". (sous-entendu, tellement j'en ai postées)


----------



## oreillard

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre cette phrase...:

L'histoire n'en est pas à une ingratitude près.  
(Il s'agit des personnes qui auraient mérité une statue, mais qui ne l'ont pas eu...), peut-être qu'il aie une expression fixe...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur le forum Oreillard !

Ce qui est une expression type en français, c'est "en être à un(e) ---- près" et on peut remplacer les pointillés par beaucoup de mots différents.
Par exemple: je n'en (j'en) suis pas à une heure près, quand on a longtemps attendu, on peut attendre une heure de plus, ou bien, il n'en (il en) est pas à 100 euros près (s'il est riche ou aisé, pour payer quelque chose).
Ici, cela signifie que l'histoire a été souvent ingrate, donc une fois de plus ou une fois de moins, ça ne change pas grand chose.


----------



## cyaxares_died

J'ai toujours un probleme avec cette phrase ci-dessus. Quelque fois je la comprends -quelquefois je ne la comprends pas. Dans le contexte suivant encore une fois je me heurte. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me l'expliquer?

'Mais je crois que Barzani a déjà un mandat d'arrêt contre Baydemir, il est plus à ça près...'


----------



## Matthieu.H

'Mais je crois que Barzani a déjà un mandat d'arrêt contre Baydemir, *au point où il en est, ça ne changera pas grand chose...*'


----------



## simenon

Bonjour à tous,
je n'arrive pas à saisir le sens de cette expression. J'ai consulté plusieurs dictionnaire, mais je ne suis pas encore sûre de l'avoir bien interprétée. 
Je vous donne un peu de contexte. Il y a deux jeunes amoureux (le narrateur est l'un d'eux) qui, pendant leur première nuit d'amour, parlent de leurs peurs, de leurs pudeurs, etc. "Nous nous sommes attendris sur le côté presque adolescent de nos relations ... et nous nous sommes juré de continuer parce que l'amour adulte est la plupart du temps invivable et toujours douloureux. *Nous n'en étions pas à un cliché près*".
DAns le CNRTL je lis: "_N'être pas à cela près, ne pas en être à cela près. Ne pas se laisser arrêter par si peu, ne pas faire cas de cela" ( _http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/près ), donc je me dis que cela pourrait signifier qu'ils n'ont pas peur d'un cliché, de tomber dans le cliché, mais je n'en suis pas convaincue. Est-ce que cette interprétation est correcte? Ou, au contraire, le sens est qu'ils ne veulent pas tomber dans le cliché (d'une relation adulte)? 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Non, le "cliché" en question ici n'est pas celui d'une relation adulte, mais seulement la vision souvent naïve et extrême qu'ont de jeunes adultes de l'amour... Une vision évidemment dépourve de maturité et de réalisme - mais cela leur passera vite !


----------



## SergueiL

simenon said:


> donc je me dis que cela pourrait signifier qu'ils n'ont pas peur d'un cliché, de tomber dans le cliché, mais je n'en suis pas convaincue.


Bonjour simenon
C'est à peu près cela, ils n'ont pas peur de tomber dans un cliché de plus sur l'amour fou, sachant qu'ils en ont déjà épuisé plusieurs. Un de plus, un de moins, quelle différence... Ils vivent très lucidement leur histoire d'amour, sans illusions mais avec une pointe de mélancolie qui lui donne tout son sel.


----------



## simenon

Merci Snarkhunter et SergueiL. Je crois que maintenant c'est plus clair. COmme SergueiL le dit c'est un peu comme s'il disait: Un cliché de plus, un cliché de moins, quelle différence...


----------



## Mauricet

> Un cliché de plus, un cliché de moins, quelle différence...


C'est bien ça le sens. Mais à mon avis le "cliché", c'est simplement l'idée que "l'amour adulte est la plupart du temps invivable et toujours douloureux."


----------



## simenon

Merci. Moi aussi je crois que le "dernier cliché" est celui-là. En tout cas, quelques pages après, je suis tombée à nouveau sur cette contruction de phrase (je me demande pourquoi je n'arrive pas à l'entendre une fois pour toutes). Cette fois il parle d'une amie à soi, qui a un rôle presque maternel par rapport à lui et à ses amis. Il parle avec elle et elle commence à lui faire le sermon. Il proteste. Elle dit que c'est lui qui va chez elle justement pour se faire sermonner. Il doit admettre que c'est la vérité. Il commente: "Nous l'avions déléguée pour jouer le rôle de la maman que nous avions refusé à notre propre mère, il fallait bien l'assumer. Je ne suis pas à une contradiction près."
Qu'est-ce qu'il entend ici? Je n'arrive pas à le comprendre!


----------



## Mauricet

Un cliché (ou une contradiction) de plus ne fait pas de différence *parce qu'il y en a eu déjà beaucoup*.


----------



## Feanfox

Bonjour,
j'ai du mal à comprendre le sens d'une expression "à X près".

J'ai lu que ça peut signifier une exception: 
_Ce capitaine avait sa compagnie au complet, *à* deux hommes *près*.

_Ou bien la précision du compte:
_il a tout remboursé* à* un sou *près*_

Mais dans le livre historique que je lis maintenant, il y a une phrase: *Le chef n'était pas à une conversion près*.

Le contexte: les emissaires de l'empèreur demandent le chef viking de se baptiser. Puis l'auteur écrit que ce chef "n'était pas à une conversion près", et puis ce chef se convertit au christianisme. Alors, il semble qu'il n'était pas contre leur demande? Mais pourqoui on écrit "à peu près"?

Oh, il semble que j'ai trouvé la réponse... "On n'est pas à un jour près - ce jour ne fait aucune différence, on peut s'en dispenser. Alors, la question de la conversion ne faisait pas (beuacoup) de différence pour le chef? C'est vrai?


----------



## Maître Capello

_Le chef n'était pas à une conversion près._ Cette phrase implique que le chef s'était déjà converti de nombreuses fois. Il n'en était donc plus à une conversion près, c'est-à-dire que se convertir une fois de plus ne changeait rien, que ça lui était égal de se convertir encore une fois.

Voir également les discussions suivantes :
à quatre cents kilomètres près
à epsilon près
à ceci près que
à ceci près que / à cette différence près que
à cette nuance près que


----------



## Gliuò

Bonjour,
je suis en train de lire un roman français, mais j'ai du mal à interpréter une phrase. Le contexte est le suivant: un garçon un peu rebelle, qui a à peine reçu un blâme pour son comportement, va chez sa petite amie pour lui en parler et lui demande de sortir en cachette du pensionnat où elle loge. Voici le texte:

J'avais besoin de la voir. Je suis allé la chercher à l'école et je lui ai demandé de faire le mur. *Je n'étais plus à une interdiction près.
*
Je n'arrive pas à comprendre la signification de la phrase en gras. Pouvez-vous m'aider?
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

_"Ne plus (en) être à X près"_, signifie qu'un X de plus ou de moins ne ferait aucune différence dans la situation présente.

Ce que dit le personnage, c'est qu'il avait déjà fait l'objet de nombreuses (sans doute) interdictions et qu'une de plus ne le dérangerait donc pas !


----------



## Gliuò

Merci beaucoup!


----------

